# My new SureFire E1D



## Ethen (May 13, 2011)

This is a cute combination,E2D+E1e+Z68


----------



## Dioni (May 13, 2011)

Just sweet! 

What bulb are you using in?


----------



## kelmo (May 13, 2011)

Nice job with the tritium vile on the pocket clip!


----------



## Ethen (May 13, 2011)

I use is original MN01 bulb


----------



## Eric242 (May 13, 2011)

I had such a little gem back in 2009 too, with the E2D tailcap. Cool little light! You should think about getting it a Lumens Factory bulb - brighter and rechargeable option.

Eric


----------



## Ethen (May 13, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> I had such a little gem back in 2009 too, with the E2D tailcap. Cool little light! You should think about getting it a Lumens Factory bulb - brighter and rechargeable option.
> 
> Eric


 
I have a CREE Q55C LED lamp holder,It's my DIY.Use 16340&CR123 Li,Drive current for（800 280 100）ma


----------



## kandiklover (Jul 17, 2015)

Was just browsing through looking for reviews. Funny thing there is an actual E1D now.


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, the only problem with the Surefire made E1D is it´s big bloated head. In my mind it´s way too big for the small E-series (same with the EB1....).

Eric


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 17, 2015)

Eric is correct. I much prefer the Tana TNT triple. Smaller foot print. 3 speeds! I wish the new light had the option of the Scout or Shrouded tail. These by far are one of my Fav SF lights for size and forum factor. 
Plus Knurling!!!


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 17, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I much prefer the Tana TNT triple. Smaller foot print. 3 speeds!


Me too  I just received my 5th TripLED a week ago and this time with LuciDrv.....so you can have up to 14 speeds in two user groups if you wish to. Or just 3 and programm them with the desired output out of 16 different brighness and two blinky settings. Right now my favourite light together with my AquaRam.

So guys, build your own E1D with an incan head like we did befor the SF E1D was released and get it to Tana. It will be a f#@$ing great light :thumbsup:

Eric


----------

